# Chandris Lines passenger list.



## Quagmire (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello again.

I'm wondering if any of you could help me with this request:

I'm looking for the passenger list of the Chandris Line ship Bretagne/Brittany which sailed from Southampton to Freemantle via South Africa in October 1961.

Would any of you know where I could look this up?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quagmire,

Bretagne built in Marseilles 1951. Purchased by Chandris in 1961. Initially under French flag she cruised from Boston and NewYork. In the autumn of 1961 she commenced Southampton to Australia service. May 1962 had named changed to Brittany and again during the summer cruised from New York. In April 1963 she caught fire and burnt out.

2 sites which maybe of help with passenger lists are www.ancestry.co.uk. and www.theshipslist.com.

Have attached two pictures of her first as Bretagne and then as Chandris Brittany. Pictures courtesy of Simplon cards.

Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Quagmire (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanx for that Hawkey(Thumb) 

I'll check out those links.


----------

